# Rambezeichnung --> (CL2.5 (2.5-3-3-7-1)



## sheby (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Mein alter Rechner (1.5 GHz) tut's nicht mehr so und ich würde mir gerne einen Neuen zulegen. Die meisten Komponenten habe ich gewählt, nur bei den Speicherriegeln bin ich ins Stocken geraten, da ich aus diesen Bezeichnungen nicht schlau werde...

Was verraten mir diese Zahlen 
KINGSTON HyperX KHX3200/1G, 1024MB, PC400,_ CL2.5 (2.5-3-3-7-1)_
über die Leistungsfähigkeit des Rams? Hat das etwas mit der Antwortsgeschwindigkeit zu tun?

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe


----------



## Julien (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo erst mal...

::1024MB  -- sind 1.024GB::
:c400 -- 400MHz ist die Taktfrequenz::
::CL2.5 ist die CAS-Latency (Wartezeit)  2.5ns ist die Zugriffszeit des RAM's::


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

1024MB sind 1GB und nicht 1,024GB =)


----------



## Julien (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *1024MB sind 1GB und nicht 1,024GB =) *



Naja ich meine theoretisch sind es 1.024GB.


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *Naja ich meine theoretisch sind es 1.024GB.  *



Nein, auch theoretisch sind es nur 1GB, denn ein GB = 2^10 MB
und 2^10 = 1024

Auch wenn es verlockend ist das ganze mit der dezimalen 1000 zu assoziieren wird in diesem Bereich immernoch binär gerechnet ;-) 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Julien (14. Juni 2004)

achso..

hehe =) danke für die nette Erklärung,werde es mir merken!

Gruss Julien


----------



## sheby (14. Juni 2004)

Danke für die Erläuterungen!

Was aber bedeuten die Zahlen dahinter in der Klammer?


----------

